# Had RAI today



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

at 11:30.
I had 12 mci in liquid form. It had a funny taste. I haven't gotten an upset stomach yet so hopefully I won't.
I am secluded in the master bedroom for several days. They were really vague about that.
I am taking my Propanolol 40 mg a day. He said I could increase it to 60 mg a day if needed.
He did tell me to start taking my Tapazole next week again? Does that seem right?

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> at 11:30.
> I had 12 mci in liquid form. It had a funny taste. I haven't gotten an upset stomach yet so hopefully I won't.
> I am secluded in the master bedroom for several days. They were really vague about that.
> I am taking my Propanolol 40 mg a day. He said I could increase it to 60 mg a day if needed.
> ...


It does sound right; but.....................you may wish to double check with the doc in about a week about the Tapazole for at that time, you may be feeling hypo. Everyone is so so different as to how they might respond.

Whew! Done is done!!!


----------

